# My site



## mrcoons (Jan 29, 2007)

As a way of introducing myself here is a link to my photo blog: 

http://musicman5.wordpress.com/

Thanks.


----------



## Chicagophotoshop (Jan 29, 2007)

welcome fellow IL dude.  cool site.  GO BEARS :thumbup::mrgreen:


----------



## mrcoons (Jan 30, 2007)

Chicagophotoshop said:


> welcome fellow IL dude.  cool site.  GO BEARS :thumbup::mrgreen:


Yes indeed, Go Bears.  

Hello ChicagoPhotoShop!


----------

